# Steel Earthworks ~ Chillicothe, Ohio



## JWW427 (Sep 23, 2020)

This man does a great job covering the many advanced earthworks and mounds in North America.
Amazing!



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_XaeF57IX8_


----------



## UnderTheOaks (Oct 15, 2020)

When I visited the Fort Ancient Site near by in Oregonia, Ohio  I spoke with the woman at the visitor center/museum.  She mentioned that they many years ago they used to have very large skeletons on display and they had later been sent to the state museum. 

They also have a few interesting things inside the Fort Ancient museum, this bearded man was very interesting and there was no info about him in the display.





Nearby at Hopewell they have a fantastic museum.  Below is a few pictures I took of a copper figure with no hands or head, and then a set of copper hands, some horns, an obsidian blade and a story about how they would "dismember the body." I guess the same could be said for modern surgeons who use obsidian, there is an article on pubmed showing improved wound healing after an incision made with obsidian.
 (A comparison of obsidian and surgical steel scalpel wound healing in rats J J Disa 1 , J Vossoughi, N H Goldberg (A comparison of obsidian and surgical steel scalpel wound healing in rats - PubMed)

I can't help but think about the copper in regards to electrical conductivity. It has the highest electrical conductivity rating of all non precious metal.  



















All these sites are near rivers, and many have the circle square combination.










Ancient Monuments of the Mississippi Valley (1848)
https://www.gutenberg.org/files/49668/49668-h/49668-h.htm

They were sourcing the obsidian from the west, in the picture below its shown to be as far as Idaho, far from Ohio.  Do we think this culture traveled hundreds of miles for something that wasn't important?  Who were they trading with?  Why the square circle combination in the mound sites? 







Hopewell was used as a training camp when the US entered WWI, and most of the history was bulldozed:

"When the United States entered the First World War in April 1917, the nation was not fully prepared for the war effort. As a result, the government scrambled to create a system for training troops. Camp Sherman, located near Chillicothe, Ohio, was one of the new training camps. Ultimately, Camp Sherman became the third largest camp in the nation during the war. The camp was named after famous Ohioan and Civil War general William Tecumseh Sherman. Construction began in July 1917, and the first recruits arrived in September. Before World War I ended, more than forty thousand soldiers had received training at Camp Sherman. The camp was eventually home to four different divisions: the 83rd, the 84th, the 95th, and the 96th. The war actually ended before the 95th and 96th were ready to go overseas.

*The camp was built on top of Hopewell American Indian mounds in the area. Some of these mounds had been destroyed by agriculture over time, but others were bulldozed to make way for the 1,370 buildings constructed at Camp Sherman."*
-https://ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Camp_Sherman


----------

